# Borgo Alle Vigne Trip Report - April, 2015



## phil1ben (Apr 5, 2015)

We just returned from a week at Borgo Alle Vigne and wanted to provide our review. It was perfect for us and could not have been better. However, you need to rent a car and be willing to explore. It is located about 35 minutes from the Pisa airport in the heart of Tuscany. We picked up a car at the Pisa airport and drove to the resort. You are about 40 minutes from Florence and within an hour of most areas of Tuscany. This was our third trip to Italy so we had some experience. The resort itself is beautiful and brand new. There are olive trees and grape vines all around the resort. There is even an outdoor pool which was not open yet in early April.  We had a 1 bedroom unit which was a nice size for my wife and I and our 17 year old son. The master bedroom had a small closet, desk , flat screen television and full bathroom. The bed was very comfortable. Outside the bedroom is a half bath. The kitchen is fully equipped but we did not do much cooking. The living room had a pullout sofa (which my son said was comfortable) and another flat screen TV along with a table for 4 people. The front desk staff were very helpful. The staff do schedule tours but we went on our own except for the last day of our trip which I will describe later. On our way from the airport we stopped at a local market and picked up essentials for breakfast. Incidentally a baker comes to the resort each morning selling bread and pastries. 

On our first two days we hired a private guide we have used before in northern Italy. I drove while he provided directions and insight. He is great and speaks perfect English. Disney also uses him for their Florence tours.  If anyone wants his name send me a PM. We toured certain towns with him, local wineries, olive oil farms and he joined us for meals. He helped acclimate me to the roads which was helpful because we do not know Italian. He showed us where to pay tolls, speed boxes etc… On the second day he took us to Pisa, Lucca and other locations north of Pisa, On a previous trip we had visited Sienna, Florence, San Gimignano and Montepulciano which should not be missed. All within an hour drive of the resort. 

On days three and four we left the resort and drove to Santa Margarita, Portofino and then to Lake Como. We spent two days on Lake Como at the Villa D’Este which is a beautiful hotel on the lake. In this regard we viewed the Borgo Alle Vigne resort kind of like a home port from which to take excursions. Thereafter we drove to Bergamo and towns at the very northern border of Italy where my wife’s descendants were from. We returned back to the resort Thursday evening. In all we drove 900 miles. 

On our last day the front desk scheduled a private pasta making class for us with a local tour operator. It was fantastic and was held at a local farm where a chef and the tour host/translator (his name was Luca) taught us how to make three different types of pasta which we all ate for lunch in the perfect Tuscan setting. It was 65 Euros per person and was well worth the cost. Frankly, I do not know how they did it so cheaply. From there we went to the Vespa museum in Pontederra (a personal interest) and then spent the evening in the ancient town of Volterra. 

If you are looking for a self-contained resort this is not such a place. But if you are in Tuscany in our view you need to explore Tuscany. Although the resort is not immediately near anything, it is within 30 minutes to an hour of everything. For us, it was perfect.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed trip report


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the trip summary. We are now really excited to visit this summer!


----------



## RichardL (May 5, 2015)

*Tuscany HGVC is not a 10*

I would venture a guess that if you asked 100 HGVC Owners who have never been to Tuscany if they are interested most would say yes.  Well, I just returned and Tuscany for 7 days is not my ideal vacation, but I used HH points from my Citi bank card and loved the Rome Waldorf and the Florence Metropole with cash and points.  Italy is a wonderful place to travel and there are so many places to visit that I suggest to look at some great Hotel options and not focus on 7 night timeshare resorts of which there are few and far between.

Sorry, I would not return to Tuscany for7 days, but it was nice to visit, and I look forward to Italy south of Rome next year.  I say sorry because I feel my words
are harsh especially Americans who love the thought of Europe.  This past weekend I traveled from LA to Monterey/Carmel by Car.  Wow that was a beautiful trip that was much more affordable than Europe and the Scenery and food was without exception, and no TSA.  I have a much higher appreciation of the USA now.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 5, 2015)

RichardL said:


> Sorry, I would not return to Tuscany for7 days, but it was nice to visit, and I look forward to Italy south of Rome next year.  I say sorry because I feel my words
> are harsh especially Americans who love the thought of Europe.



I don't think your too harsh, everyone is entitled to their opinion.. I have been able to travel the world for my work, and really enjoy Europe.  But there are only a few locations i would want to spend 7 nights...  one challenge with Europe is there is just so MUCH to see.. and its is a big place..


----------



## Talent312 (May 6, 2015)

RichardL said:


> I would not return to Tuscany for 7 days, but it was nice to visit, and I look forward to Italy south of Rome next year.



When travelling in Europe, there's so much to see that staying in one place for a week is too restrictive... However, in the course of several trips to Europe, I've been to Tuscany 3x. To me, it's like heaven on Earth -- where I'd like to go when I die -- just to wander the Tuscan hill towns.
.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 6, 2015)

I looked at this resort when it was first announced.  I thought that the OP idea of using it as a home base for day trips into the Tuscan countryside would be how most people would use the resort. 

Then again People who live in Italy may wish to just spend the week at a beautiful location and enjoy the peace and quite.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 6, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> I looked at this resort when it was first announced.  I thought that the OP idea of using it as a home base for day trips into the Tuscan countryside would be how most people would use the resort.
> 
> Then again People who live in Italy may wish to just spend the week at a beautiful location and enjoy the peace and quite.



Exactly right. This summer we are planning to use it as a home base for 6 days after we explore Venice (Hilton Molino - 3 nights) and Rome (Waldorf Cavalieri 4 nights).  At HGVC we are planning day trips to Florence, Pisa, Tuscany and the coast - with a relaxing day or so at the end of this hectic sightseeing trip to rest our weary feet before we head home on the plane.


----------



## JenMuse (May 8, 2015)

RichardL said:


> Sorry, I would not return to Tuscany for7 days, but it was nice to visit, and I look forward to Italy south of Rome next year.  I say sorry because I feel my words are harsh especially Americans who love the thought of Europe.  This past weekend I traveled from LA to Monterey/Carmel by Car.  Wow that was a beautiful trip that was much more affordable than Europe and the Scenery and food was without exception, and no TSA.  I have a much higher appreciation of the USA now.



I have the pleasure of living along the central California coastline (you probably drove past my town and didn't even notice it) and I agree it is absolutely beautiful. I love it, but I'm looking forward to visiting Tuscany too one day. I figure I'll use the HGVC locale much like I did in Scotland, base of operations with almost daily excursions out and about in the countryside.


----------



## seema (Jul 12, 2015)

*Can one enjoy resort and still sightsee surrounding areas without rental car?*

Can one go there without renting a car? I am always concerned about renting a car in a foreign country - especially a non-English speaking country where I do not speak the language - so if we were involved in an accident...

Also, the issue of parking on the street - without understanding the language of the parking signs etc.


----------



## Blues (Jul 12, 2015)

Would this be a good location to explore Cinque Terre for a couple of day trips?  We're in the early stages of planning a trip to Italy in fall of 2016, to include Cinque Terre, Amalfi Coast, and Florence.  I figure this resort may be a good base for Cinque Terre, Florence, and the Tuscany hill towns for a week.  Then perhaps a week somewhere near Positano.

Bob


----------



## phil1ben (Jul 13, 2015)

I will reply to both questions:

1.  Do you need a car/parking - Unquestionably you need a car or a private driver/tour guide with a car. However, parking is not at all difficult. It is like many states in the cities. You put some Euros in a machine, get a ticket and put it on the dashboard. We did hire a private guide for two days who, among other things, taught me the ins and outs of driving in Italy. Not a lot of ins and outs except for the speeding machines, round-a-bouts and toll booths. also do some reading about how the insurance works. The "included insurance" in your rate only covers damage above about 1200 Euros. Unless you buy the "extra" insurance you are not covered for damage below about 1200 Euros. Italy is excluded out from rental car coverage in the AMEX program. We took the chance and did not buy the extra insurance which we thought way overpriced. For the $400.00 cost we took our chances and had no issues at all. On our own (after the guide left us) we drove about 1000 miles through northern Tuscany, along the coast to Portofino and then to Lake Como and back without any problem at all. 

2. Cinque Terre - The hotel is a good location to visit Cinque Terre. I am guessing but it is probably about 1.5-2 hours by car without traffic. We drove from the hotel to Portofino and Santa Margherita which are north (and further than Cinque Terra) and it took about 3 hours. There are many, many towns to visit within 1-2 hours of the resort. I would suggest, Pisa, Lucca, Florence, Siena, San Gimignano, Volterra, San Miniato.


----------

